# TKO Track



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me the width of a 4 lane TKO track and the measurement from the edge to the first lane? Thanks.


----------



## stlracer (Jan 16, 2016)

Mine is 8.5 wide with 2 to the first lane guide pin slot. My lane spacing is 1.5. 

Alan


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Does anyone have recent experience with this manufacturer?


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Are they still making tracks?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The website that I had bookmarked is gone, but I did a Google search and found a Facebook page for TKO tracks.


----------

